# Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy vs. Solid Gold Wolf Cub



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I currently have my puppy (11 weeks old) on BB LBP, but I was considering switching her to Solid Gold Wolf Cub. The main reason is that I've read some "not so great" reviews of BB LBP so it makes me a little nervous. Also, she eats her food...but you can tell she isn't crazy about it. I've heard nothing but great things about SGWC.

Just wanted to get some people's views on the two brands and if I should consider making the switch or just stay with BB LBP.

Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I fed my boy Solid Gold Wolf Cub and I loved it. He did great on it.

My next puppy will also be put on Solid Gold Wolf Cub unless she doesn't agree with it.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ive had Ryker on BB puppy and now adult, he's done great on it.(The breeder had him on it when i got him) But i also never tried SGWC.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

I would stay away from BB their cal/pho are to high. They only post the minimums. It's the maximum you need to be concerned about. IF you look at Wellness LBP or Orijen you will notice they post min and max levels.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

lovethebreed said:


> I would stay away from BB their cal/pho are to high. They only post the minimums. It's the maximum you need to be concerned about. IF you look at Wellness LBP or Orijen you will notice they post min and max levels.


Yeah, this was one of the negative comments that I'm referring to. I do have a question though... I know that we have to keep calcium low, but I see many people post that they give their puppy cottage cheese while teething. Is calcium ok at that time? Is it ok because it is not a normal part of their every day diet?


----------

